# Weight of 9l aquasoil?



## fish.com1 (22 Mar 2009)

Hi,

Can someone tell me the weight of a bag of 9l aqua soil, so i can get an idea how much you get in a bag compared to other substrates?

Thanks.


----------



## Garuf (22 Mar 2009)

Weight is nominal since it's a porous substrate. Depending on how you use it a 2x1 footprint will need 9-14l of aquasoil. My newest 24x12x12 used 14l of aquasoil this is with it an inch deep at the front and 4 inches deep at the back. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## fish.com1 (22 Mar 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------

